# Topics > Toys >  Vintage toys, Joyce Grant, Catskill Park, New York, USA

## Airicist

timewarptoys.com

youtube.com/jgtimewarp

twitter.com/timewarptoys

----------


## Airicist

1950s Line Mar Sleeping Baby Bear Tin Battery Operated Vintage Toy

Uploaded on Jul 23, 2011




> Line Mar Marx - Made in Japan. Mint in Original Colorful Box. Alarm clock hands move around the clock, Alarm Rings, Baby Bear rises, opens eyes, stretches, yawns & cries, then goes back to sleep! Works perfectly.

----------


## Airicist

1968 Vintage Toy RUDY THE ROBOT by Remco

Uploaded on Aug 2, 2011

----------


## Airicist

1961 Great Garloo Battery Operated Toy by Marx

Published on Jul 25, 2015




> Great Garloo Robot. All functions work, even the turning wheel! I just forgot to do it while filming. Measures 23" tall. 1961 by Marx. Designed by Marvin Glass

----------


## Airicist

Robie Robot Bank 1980s Radio Shack

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> Robie the Robot Banker. Mechanical Bank is Battery Operated. Mint condition & works perfectly. Put coin on his hand, press - and he puts in mouth, chews and tongue comes out to lick lips.. he also rocks side to side. 4.5" tall. by Radio Shack Listed for sale at timewarptoys.com 1980s toy page.

----------


## Airicist

1960s Japan Horikawa Robot

Published on Dec 19, 2015




> 1960s Horikawa Robot - Japan. Attacking Martian Fighting Shooting Robot.

----------

